# What kind of cover do you have for your ipad2 ?



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the sleek feel of the iPad and I am wondering what is your favorite cover for yours and why?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just sue a silicone jacket that covers the back and sides. Mostly for the non-skid properties. I have a case that fits over the entire iPad and has a flip-front cover, but I rarely use it, as I don't take my iPad out of the house very frequently.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an iPad 2 with the "magic" cover for the screen that turns it on automatically.  I like it a lot.  I am pretty gentle on my iPad, so I don't have a skin or anything protecting the back.  This keeps the thickness down, which I like for sliding into the netbook slot on my carry on bag.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

In the beginning, I had a iLUV cover that had a bluetooth keyboard because my original intent was for my iPad2 to replace my MacBook as a laptop especially on business trips.  Since I had to give that up rather quickly (not enough processing power) I wanted to find something else for my cover.  

So at this point, I have a black smartcover on the front.  I have a beautiful skin on the front and back of my iPad2 and so in order to not cover up the back, I have a clear backing to my iPad.

The black cover goes perfect and picks up the black in the skin which is covered now with the clear cover on the back.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just use the Smart Cover and have a 10.2" netbook neoprene sleeve I stick it in when throwing it in my brief case etc.

Been doing that for a bout a year now, and it has no scratches etc, and keeps the thin form factor when using it and the instant on you get with opening the smart cover.  Works great for my needs.


----------



## IdeaLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the Logitech Keyboard Case. The keyboard is nice (good feel to it) and the metal case provides good protection. It was not cheap (~$75) but definitely worth it.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Marware CEO Hybrid. I love it. Doesn't add much bulk, it uses the smart cover technology to turn it on or off when you open or close it, and lets you prop it up, with 3 angles to choose from. Also has a nice little flap on the inside of the front cover that you can put your hand through when you have it opened, and a strap you can use to keep it from flopping closed when you're using the hand flap.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I have the Vaja Libretto. It is my favorite case ever. It is so well-made and has held up really well.

I'll get one for my new iPad, too, if they make them, I've liked it that much.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

That Vaja case is gorgeous!  They do have it available for the new iPad.  I would love to have the Swarovski crystal case but the price tag is making me cringe.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a Oberon but recently got the Marware CEO hybrid and really love it the best. Mainly because it is much lighter and more importantly I really love the hand strap along with the smaller strap which holds the top cover in place whether it is open or closed.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone use the Noreve cover for their iPad?  I have one for my Kindle and it is my favorite case.


----------

